# McAfee install problems



## drb1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

Computer crashed and am in the process of re-installing software. McAfee Security Suite will run through its intire process then gets to the individual downloads of AntiVirus, AntiSpam etc. then fails to install. I have restarted and re-installed 3 times from my CD and once from online and having same problem. I did get a error message at some point ( I can't remember when) error:12152

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Did you completely delete all reference to McAfee before you tried to reinstall it?


----------



## gr277 (Jan 14, 2008)

drb1966 said:


> Computer crashed and am in the process of re-installing software. McAfee Security Suite will run through its intire process then gets to the individual downloads of AntiVirus, AntiSpam etc. then fails to install. I have restarted and re-installed 3 times from my CD and once from online and having same problem. I did get a error message at some point ( I can't remember when) error:12152
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful.


McAfee Security Suite is one of the most bloated and troublesome applications I have ever come across. It introduces _8 new processes_ into your system, often slowing it down to a crawl. I would forget McAfee (or Norton, come to that), and choose some other application. There are many good programs around.


----------

